# Getting LM senors to work with AMD Phenom (SOLVED)

## bobspencer123

I am trying to get LM sensors (or really any other program if there is one) to work with my AMD Phenom 9850. 

This is what I have done so far. I have emerged lm_sensors. I configured my kernel to use all modules in i2c and hardware monitoring support. I then ran sensors-detect which showed that my k10 sensor was detected but no driver has been written as of yet. So I do some googling and find this  page  I follow these instructions and install the external kernal module. I then edit /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

```

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=lm90

MODULE_1=k10temp

```

I then

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

```
 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading lm90 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading k10temp ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                 [ ok ]

```

lsmod shows

```

k10temp                 2440  0 

lm90                   13368  0 

nvidia               7213108  27 

i2c_piix4               8364  0 

hwmon                   1984  2 k10temp,lm90

```

but when I run sensors i only get this

```

lm99-i2c-3-4c

Adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 

G/C Temp:    +29 C  (low  =    +0 C, high =  +100 C)   

GPU Temp:  +53.6 C  (low  = +21.0 C, high = +102.0 C)   

G/C Crit:   +127 C  (hyst =  +117 C)                  

GPU Crit:   +159 C  (hyst =  +149 C)                  

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

```

which shows my nvidia stuff but nothing for cpu?

So I am completely stumped. Nothing unusual in dmesg when I modprobe k10temp module. 

Here is some of my system info in case that helps

uname -a

```

Linux localhost 2.6.29-gentoo #10 SMP Fri Apr 17 18:32:47 EDT 2009 i686 AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

emerge --info (minus use flags)

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-i686-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9850_Quad-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Apr 2009 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Thanks in advance if anyone has any ideas

-BobLast edited by bobspencer123 on Sat Apr 18, 2009 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobspencer123

ok pretty sure I figured this out by bumping lm_sensors to 3.1.0 and adding a previously undetected module by the old lm sensors:

```

it8720-isa-0228

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:         +1.92 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:         +3.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:         +2.96 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:         +3.04 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:         +0.77 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in6:         +3.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:         +2.13 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

Vbat:        +3.07 V

fan1:       1113 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:          0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:          0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan5:          0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

temp1:       +25.0 C  (low  = +127.0 C, high = +127.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:       +44.0 C  (low  = +127.0 C, high = +60.0 C)  sensor = thermal diode

temp3:       +79.0 C  (low  = +127.0 C, high = +127.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

cpu0_vid:   +1.550 V

lm99-i2c-3-4c

Adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 

temp1:       +31.0 C  (low  =  +0.0 C, high = +100.0 C)  

                      (crit = +127.0 C, hyst = +117.0 C)  

temp2:       +39.2 C  (low  =  +5.0 C, high = +86.0 C)  

                      (crit = +143.0 C, hyst = +133.0 C)  

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:       +48.5 C  

```

though  still thought I would get temps for the each cores ... this is better then nothing for now. -- and btw the temps are while doing an emerge of xulrunner to see how much change from idle.

----------

## derbrain

I followed the instructions, but what I get is this:

```
k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +0.0°C 
```

lm_sensors version is 3.1.1, kernel 2.6.31-zen7, CPU Phenom II X3 720, but with the 4th core activated, resulting in Phenom II X4 20

By the way, my mainboard is a MSI 785GM-E51, with northbridge AMD785G and southbridge AMD710. lm_sensors doesn't get any information out of it, no fan speeds and no temps. Is there any chance getting it to work?

----------

